# Gamer Tags for Xbox360, PS3, Steam.



## JamieHasAnxiety

Post your Gamer Tags, PSN's, and Steam ID's here to play with fellow SAS'ers.

*Xbox360*: Wooflea Bird

*A bit of advice, don't forget that this IS SAS, and most people are
too shy to add anyone.
So merely posting your tags on the thread, and hoping someone will
add you won't do much. So take the initiative to add other gamer's tags.*


----------



## Infexxion

It's in my sig, but:

*PSN: *vault2008
*Gamertag:* overdrive1493
*Steam:* breakingbenjamin93

I'm not entirely sure what my wii friend code is, but I'm sure I could find out if anyone wants to play that, too.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Gamertag: Uncle Ezra

PSN monniker: erasercrumbs

Wii Friend Code: an indeterminate stew of hieroglyphics that are impossible to remember

Anyone can feel free to add me. Everyone needs another vague acquaintance on their buddy list, right?


----------



## fantasticxfoxkins

I'll be honest I've never played online before. I have Xbox live gold and I have a ps3 account which I use for DLC but I don't know how to add people. :get


----------



## blackmage

Yes!


I'm not online often (me and my brother share a ps3) but feel free to add.


----------



## Breathing Sludge

PSN: Megalith_Head

I play the average amount of FPS and other things :3

EDIT:


fantasticxfoxkins said:


> I'll be honest I've never played online before. I have Xbox live gold and I have a ps3 account which I use for DLC but I don't know how to add people. :get


It's actually very easy for PSN and I'll walk you through it!

1. Be signed into PSN

2. In the main PS3 menu scroll all the way to the right and go into the "Friends" tab

3. Scroll up a little and you'll see "Add a Friend"

4. Press X on that and it'll tell you about how you need to send a request to add someone to your Friends list. Press X to OK this.

5. It should open a message window for you. In the "To" box you should type in someone's PSN name exactly as we've provided :3 You can press down on the D-pad or analog stick to send a little message along with the request.

6. If all went well they'll get the friend request and accept the add.

That's it! Lemme know if you need help with anything else :3


----------



## fantasticxfoxkins

Breathing Sludge said:


> PSN: Megalith_Head
> 
> I play the average amount of FPS and other things :3
> 
> EDIT:
> It's actually very easy for PSN and I'll walk you through it!
> 
> 1. Be signed into PSN
> 
> 2. In the main PS3 menu scroll all the way to the right and go into the "Friends" tab
> 
> 3. Scroll up a little and you'll see "Add a Friend"
> 
> 4. Press X on that and it'll tell you about how you need to send a request to add someone to your Friends list. Press X to OK this.
> 
> 5. It should open a message window for you. In the "To" box you should type in someone's PSN name exactly as we've provided :3 You can press down on the D-pad or analog stick to send a little message along with the request.
> 
> 6. If all went well they'll get the friend request and accept the add.
> 
> That's it! Lemme know if you need help with anything else :3


Thank you very much. 

I'm going to log onto my ps3 now and see if I can add everyone. I haven't had the console long I've only got three games lol.

Edit:

I don't see to have the add a friend button how strange. oO

My ps3 account is futurexhokage for anyone who wants to add me though and I'll figure out my xbox one next xD


----------



## Breathing Sludge

That is very odd indeed o.o It should be between "Block List" and "Players Met" hm...are you sure you're signed in? It'll only show your Message box under the Friends tab if you aren't. Not trying to make you seem dumb or anything D: Just trying to help you troubleshoot this :3 And I'll add you just to see if anything happens.

Also, which games do you own :3?

double edit: PSN says your account doesn't exist o.o When you hover over the "Playstation Network" icon does it show "Sign Up for Playstation Network" available?


----------



## fantasticxfoxkins

Breathing Sludge said:


> That is very odd indeed o.o It should be between "Block List" and "Players Met" hm...are you sure you're signed in? It'll only show your Message box under the Friends tab if you aren't. Not trying to make you seem dumb or anything D: Just trying to help you troubleshoot this :3 And I'll add you just to see if anything happens.
> 
> Also, which games do you own :3?
> 
> double edit: PSN says your account doesn't exist o.o When you hover over the "Playstation Network" icon does it show "Sign Up for Playstation Network" available?


It's okay I figured out what happened. It wouldn't sign me in because I needed to update my system. I'll everyone shortly. #

As for games I have two that came with the console which my Mom picked (lol) which were Harry Potter and Buzz or something. I almost laughed on Christmas Day, I guess she wanted me to be more girly.

I have Resistance 2 and Uncharted 2


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

There was a thread for this a few months ago 

Gamertag: NaturlLogOfZero


----------



## Breathing Sludge

fantasticxfoxkins said:


> It's okay I figured out what happened. It wouldn't sign me in because I needed to update my system. I'll everyone shortly. #
> 
> As for games I have two that came with the console which my Mom picked (lol) which were Harry Potter and Buzz or something. I almost laughed on Christmas Day, I guess she wanted me to be more girly.
> 
> I have Resistance 2 and Uncharted 2


Awww I don't have those D: I've gotttt:

-Borderlands
-Call of Duty 4
-Modern Warfare 2
-Call of Duty: Black Ops
-Little Big Planet
-Killzone 2
-Castle Crashers
-Dead Nation
-Lead and Gold
-Marvel vs. Capcom 2
andddd that's it as far as online games go.


----------



## Aloysius

PSN: je-green


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

Jamie is quite nice and fun to play with.  

Xbox Gamertag: ImmortalxApathy


----------



## Exotik

gamertag: exotiktamale


----------



## atticusp

Steam: spaceghostflyer


----------



## brianwarming

*Steam* :

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198031548776?l=english

Mostly Left 4 Dead 2 .. from Easy to Advanced  and I even use a mic  lol


----------



## Paper Samurai

Steam - hellfire412 

* A fellow Sas-er tried to add me to steam not to long ago, but for some reason it didn't work :um - can any of guys shine a light on the issue??


----------



## Takerofsouls

PSN: Smarties911

Add me up


----------



## addictedtochaos

360: atchaos4life
PSN: addictedtochaos

On 360 I play Halo, Rock Band, Guitar Hero
Never played anything on PSN other than the Metal Gear Online beta.


----------



## D Dustin C

xbox live user is : MR M33ZLE

anyone feel free to add me


----------



## D Dustin C

oh yea and by the way i play halo 3, mw2, black ops, borderlands, midnightclub la


----------



## Natterz85

My xbox360 and psn are- natterz85


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

PSN: ViLLiO

Don't really have the time to play much anymore, but I beast it up on Killzone 3, NCAA Football 11, Red Dead, Bad Company 2, etc.


----------



## mardy423

Xbox Live - ChrisHaloBoss

feel free to add me


----------



## shymtealhead

PSN: pure_rok_fury


----------



## RedViperofDorne

Xbox Live - cardshark950


----------



## ValiantThor

GT- ONLYUSEmeL96A1x .....i just play blackops and all i do is snipe so thats why its my gamertag


----------



## uhhhbrandon

X360 Gamertag: Cykull

Waiting for Brink to release, so I can renew my account back to gold.


----------



## bijuaru

psn: ohhhmeow


----------



## JustWakeUp

PSN/Live: EternalGaiden

I'm not really on 360 much right now, I am on PS3 at the moment. Add me if you like.


----------



## cybernaut

PSN: ravenm721

I have COD MW 2 and COD Black Ops and I several more games..but COD seem to be the most popular games around here


----------



## Natterz85

Gamertag for xbox, natterz85


----------



## Mr_nobody

XBox Live - StealthyBob84

I've added: ashko88, atchaos4life, ChrisHaloBoss, Stileserf, and Natterz85. Just so you know it's me.


----------



## Natterz85

Ok, I'll accept when I'm on next


----------



## pehrj

PSN: pehrj


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

Can a Moderator sticky this to this sub section?


----------



## Hamtown

Gamertag:Brutal Offense

I absolutely love Gears of War 2, if you don't have that i will be on Gears of War 3!The beta was amazing.Gears 2 is all i play i have other games but it doesn't compare.I haven't been playing much lately because disc is screwed and can take a few tries to work but add me if you want.I don't mind talking on xbox live.

-Red Dead Redemption
-Black Ops
-Modern Warfare 2
-Halo Reach
-Dead Rising 2
I got a few others, and arcade games.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Im not on too much these days but my GT is: x F8taL ErroR v

I was pretty seriously into MW1 + MW2 at one point (2.85/2.60 KD ratios)
May be back on when MW3 is released


----------



## Zephton

Steam is MuhMuhMamaLuigi

I'd love to play some Team Fortress 2 or Left 4 Dead with any of you guys


----------



## Katatonic

Xbox LIVE: A1m4thaH3D

I don't play against others online anymore. I got so tired of the trash talking, cheating, and adolescent mannerisms. Last time I played online was back when Call of Duty 2 was popular. I also made a killing on Project Gotham Racing 3. Almost accepted an invitation to join a clan for that one..


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

CoD 2 was never popular. Those were the Socom days.


----------



## Ramon

psn- bleedingsd23

I usually play madden(?),dead nation, rdd and gta4. I plan on getting Battlefield3 and elder scrolls skyrim.:yes

No headset yet..


Added everyone on psn I think.:yes


----------



## raidersfan

Xbox Gamertag- xxAsomughaxx21 
PSN-Diggitywiggity11

I'm usually playing Killzone 3 or any sports game when I'm on my PS3. And on Xbox I'm usually playing either of the Mass Effects, especially after seeing the amazing E3 trailers for Mass Effect 3, or sometimes I play Black Ops and Halo.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

raidersfan said:


> Xbox Gamertag- xxAsomughaxx21
> PSN-Diggitywiggity11
> 
> I'm usually playing Killzone 3 or any sports game when I'm on my PS3. And on Xbox I'm usually playing either of the Mass Effects, especially after seeing the amazing E3 trailers for Mass Effect 3, or sometimes I play Black Ops and Halo.


Dude you're on my friends list. 

I sold all of my games except for Bad Company 2 & Killzone 3, although I never play KZ3 anymore so not sure why I kept it. Jumped on last week and it was like 2 v 1... Got NCAA 12 and Battlefield 3 preordered, though.

PSN: ViLLiO


----------



## voospenvi2734

Dustii77 
(not the  lol)

on xbox btw ^_^


----------



## raidersfan

ViLLiO said:


> Dude you're on my friends list.
> 
> I sold all of my games except for Bad Company 2 & Killzone 3, although I never play KZ3 anymore so not sure why I kept it. Jumped on last week and it was like 2 v 1... Got NCAA 12 and Battlefield 3 preordered, though.
> 
> PSN: ViLLiO


 Wow I read through this whole thing and i just noticed that after you posted it. I think i added you when I was doing an online dynasty in Ncaa or something like that. But if you play KZ3 just send me a invite. I preordered NCAA 12 too it is going to be amazing this year.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

raidersfan said:


> Wow I read through this whole thing and i just noticed that after you posted it. I think i added you when I was doing an online dynasty in Ncaa or something like that. But if you play KZ3 just send me a invite. I preordered NCAA 12 too it is going to be amazing this year.


Holy $*** it's a small world.... So we met over on OperationSports? I am a regular poster in the NCAA football section. Internet is out right now or else I'd jump on 'n play. Posting on my phone...


----------



## raidersfan

ViLLiO said:


> Holy $*** it's a small world.... So we met over on OperationSports? I am a regular poster in the NCAA football section. Internet is out right now or else I'd jump on 'n play. Posting on my phone...


Yea I'm almost certain I met you on OS. I'm not much of an active poster on there though I just go on daily and see if there is any new news. But whenever you want to play just send me a message.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

You getting madden? I'm on the fence about it, definitely gonna try the demo though.


----------



## raidersfan

ViLLiO said:


> You getting madden? I'm on the fence about it, definitely gonna try the demo though.


Yeah I'm definitely getting Madden this year it looks like they are pushing the envelope like NCAA did last year with all the presentation and franchise additions they've added.


----------



## Sadaiyappan

I use sadaiyappan for steam and psn and for all the boards I use.


----------



## JadedCalalily

*Psn: miss-jessa519

Anyone is welcome to add me just let me know you are from here so I don't decline any requests  
*


----------



## guitarmatt

only got an xbox- its jamXartist

pretty much only play Need for Speed Hot Pursuit so if anyone plays that add me haha

dont play any fps cause they're just mind numbing


----------



## King Moonracer

P S N

MechaGodzilla_64

or Mecha_Godzilla64

I dont remember


----------



## Evilan

Sup.

Xbox Live: Brandonz Got You
Steam Profile: sushmasterbbb (Evilan)

Hit me up and lets play some games!


----------



## davidburke

Xbox Gamertag : shadowkiller958
*
*


----------



## davidburke

xbox gamertag : shadowkiller958

how about we organize some gaming night, a sa'ers tournament. what games are you guys playing at the mo?


----------



## Zamp33

xbox live: atticsnake :idea


----------



## Ramon

Hmm setting up a madden franchise would be cool 

Might get 12..


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

'Tis all in my sig.


----------



## Ohhai

http://steamcommunity.com/id/obesity


----------



## phoenixwright

PSN: cometomyseminar, XBL: godotblend


----------



## Evilan

Ramon said:


> Hmm setting up a madden franchise would be cool
> 
> Might get 12..


I'm definitely getting Madden 12 and I'd gladly start a co-franchise.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

steam: dynoste

I only really play TF2 since its free now.


----------



## Nethic

XBL: Nemefist

I occasionally play black ops / MTG: duels of planeswalkers.


----------



## Just Tony

Gamertag: JTony209
Psn: No_Scopeiii


I play competitive/professional gaming. Hit me up.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

*Steam*: dan_chan89
*PSN*: dan_chan1989

Feel free to add me, I apologize in advance if it takes me awhile to accept on PSN as i don't play it much anymore.


----------



## Iced

*Steam:* dmonay

Lets awp camp in spawn because we're too shy to go rushing


----------



## CosmicNeurotica

*Xbox: CosmicNeurotica
PS3: Dubstepit*


----------



## Qolselanu

Ok I added all the Steam people. I'm too paranoid to add my steam name here sorry. Lets just say it starts with Neo and ends with Squall. Hopefully google doesnt pick up on that lol.


----------



## Qolselanu

Haha. So I just checked and googling my steam name will eventually lead back to here lol. Oh well.


----------



## Shy Kiwi

Xboxlive gamertag: xx Kiwi G xx
I usually play battlefield bad company 2 and anything else. Feel free to send a friend request!


----------



## Watercoulour

PSN: AgressivePandas (ya i know, badass right?)

Anyways add me if you want! X3

Sadly i mostly play call of duty (since my online friends want me to play a lot) and little big planet.
but i also have resident evil 5 if youre up for mercenaries! (i <3 business suit sheva)


----------



## Tez

TezSC on Steam


----------



## Cat Montgomery

XBL: Cat Montogmery
Steam: http://steamcommunity.com/id/Cat_Montgomery


----------



## Tu Cielo

PSN: Jadex19


----------



## Ohnoes2191

XBL GT: XxDetrimentalxX

I accept all friend requests


----------



## PsyKat

My username is KittenHoarder for 360, PSN and Steam. Add meeee! 

My Origin (EA) name is Kon3ko if anyone uses that


----------



## nycdude

Add me if u guys want. *Master Alex10*
Just message me that ur from SA forums so i could know 
Top games I play are...
1. Black ops
2. FIFA soccer

Games I am waiting for are...

1. MW3
2. FIFA 12
3. Uncharted 3
4. Battlefield 3
5. Gears of war 3
6. Batman arkham City
7. Forza 4


----------



## ORly

PSN & Xbox: MaisOui


----------



## Chris2012

PSN: Chris_PharmD
XBL: Chris PharmD

There is an underscore for PSN within the space. There is just a space for XBL.

I never play on XBL anymore. And the only thing I'll ever play MP on PSN for the next year is BF3.


----------



## rgrwng

SirDonutHole (XBL)

Looking to finish Halo Reach on Legendary with people, and general gaming or video chat.


----------



## barczyl

XBL: Narg0z
Steam: arahahn
PSN: Nargoez (People stealing my name...)


----------



## zicoz

Steam: Zicozz
Xbox 360: Zicozz

Lots of room on my friendslist so feel free to add me.


----------



## Dreams Come True

XBL: Mikiey

PSN: Mikiey

Steam: http://steamcommunity.com/id/Mikiey/

I'm mostly on Steam but I'll be starting to get on XBL more to play Madden, Fifa and MW3 when it hit stores.

Accept everybody's friends request dont be afraid of sending me one.


----------



## jesus chrisp

xbox live: premedclover658 

i play left 4 dead 1 and 2
and halo 3


----------



## duskyy

Xbox 360: Archvile037

I'm playing Borderlands again and I have.... Halo Reach, Gears of War 1,2 and soon 3, Read Dead Redemption, BF:BC2, MW2, Portal 2, Dead Rising 2 and a few other multi-player games if anything wants to play.


----------



## Teko

*Steam*: Teko - http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198006260106
Currently playing: Black Ops
Waiting for: MW3 & Battlefield 3

*XBOX-Live*: Teko03
Gears Of War 3

Shoot me an invite or friend request if you want to play!

edit: im teko03 on origin for BF3


----------



## fredbloggs02

Left4Dead
Brink

Raskolnikovcp


----------



## Samtrix

Gamertag: CanadianBVR
But my subscription is expired so I likely won't be on again until Halo: Combat Evolved is released.


----------



## fixmein45

D3LIVERED...lol gay i kno


----------



## Warpedsanity

ContractkLLr -Xbox


----------



## OGirly

Xbox Live: OGirly


----------



## x3 Misaki

Xbox: Ninjagirl13cake 

I hate my name.
Feel free to add me


----------



## texaspenguin

XBox Live: TexasPenguin99

I'm really looking to get a group together for Halo, particularly when Anniversary Edition comes out. Anyone interested?


----------



## beherit

xbl - Beherit 7 mostly playing gears 3 and battlefield 3 when its out.

PSN - Graveland666 -


----------



## plusminusinfinity

add me psn - Spicy_Tuna101


----------



## QuietScream

Xbl: Sprankton1290


----------



## KBLively

Xbox Live: KBLivley


----------



## Eski

Xbox Live: EskiLdn

I dont use a mic. . . but anyone here can add me if they want.


----------



## Stardust3

my xbox gamer tag is Z0mbieNurse


----------



## Oldsoul68

always looking for friends since my list is nearly empty, lol

PSN: SigmarProtects


----------



## Fiji07

X360 gt IdioticMeowserz play borderlands and get games from bb so I pretty much am open to suggestions


----------



## Fiji07

*how to add people*

Either 1 of 3 ways

1. Press the xbox button on the main screen go to friends push a button and press a on add friend

2. If you play a game with someone online you can request to be their friend go into the friends section hit the right bumper twice and you will see who you have met online go to the gt you want to add and press the a button and the first option that pops up is send friend request

3. Someone wants to add you if you get a friend request you can accept by going to the xb guide and go into messages read the message and if you would like to add accept the friend request

so that's how to add friends on xbox360


----------



## Grimble

PSN: Grimblex


BF3, MW3, Skyrim <3


Super special thanks if you add me!


----------



## erasercrumbs

Oldsoul68 said:


> PSN: SigmarProtects


Warhammer reference?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

SoundOfSuperman
For the Xbox360


----------



## Lmatic3030

PSN is the same as my username.


----------



## WhoDey85

Yeah message me for my gamertag. I'm on pretty often. 

I'll try to friend you guys on Xbox live.


----------



## Cleary

steam: apricottea
Also, if anyone wants Half Life 2, I have a spare. Make me an offer.


----------



## svrkevi

psn" svrkev


----------



## Kitsongirl

Gamertag: Kitsongirl

Dead island, anybody?


----------



## Just Tony

Kitsongirl said:


> Gamertag: Kitsongirl
> 
> Dead island, anybody?


Long time no see, do you still remember me? lol.

What games do you have besides Dead Island?


----------



## Just Tony

Gamers the 
Gamertag is [Jtony209] thats a zero, and 
Playstation Network is [No_Scopeiii]

Add me and I gaurantee ill play with you. [If we have the same games though /= ]


----------



## ExiledAstronaut

I just got back into battlefield 3 recently and I've been dying to play it with a group.

So if anyone here has it on the 360, just hit me up with a msg.

My GT is : xiCapt CRUNCHix

P.S. I don't have back to karkand if that makes a difference.


----------



## Kitsongirl

Just Tony said:


> Long time no see, do you still remember me? lol.
> 
> What games do you have besides Dead Island?


Haha, heyyy. It has been quite a while! Of course i still remember you ^_^

As far as games i also have
-skyrim
-grand theft auto IV
-bio shock 1 and 2
-dead space
-assissans creed
Thatss about it, i thin,. Haha. q:


----------



## Shynobi

Xbox 360 - iChuu


----------



## Blawnka

All my ps3 does is collect dust, but my gamertag is 
x P r a x i s
Doubt anyone will add me, but if you'd like, go for it.


----------



## JSinger

I only have a 360, if anyone wants to hit me up,
My Gamertag is Frosty Wire, I play a very wide variety of games, normally FPS.


----------



## feels

PSN & Steam: mildew_on_rice


----------



## DubnRun

PSN: RaggaJunglist


----------



## M Gunner

PSN Magisninja


----------



## AstronautsGrapes

redacted.......


----------



## NVU

PS3: RedDavo
Steam: SecularShots


----------



## trecd

haha, S1L3nT b0X, ironic that this might be the only place where i don't have to explain why I chose this name, or the only place where this wouldn't be asked lol.


----------



## trecd

oops srry that was my 360 live name.


----------



## Rossificus

Helloo 

If anybody (preferably not too young) likes playing Fifa 12 (on the same team, anyone?) or Halo (Reach, ODST or 3, I loooove my Halo) then give me an add! 360 tag - *Kryzax*

Bear in mind I appear offline a lot of the time because I'm afraid of people wanting to talk  but it depends on how I'm feeling so don't be offended :b

Edit: I'm English so American time zones don't work so well!


----------



## Gigantopithecus

XBL Gamertag: *Gigantopithecus*

Usually, I just stick to single player in what I play. Just bought KoA: Reckoning which is a pretty damn good SP RPG, and I'd highly recommend checking it out to anyone who's a fan of the genre.

I do have several multiplayer games that I play on occasion, but I get really nervous playing with strangers and prefer co-op over strictly vs./multiplayer.

Anyone can add me. Just don't be offended should I seem unenthusiastic at first. SA and all that.


----------



## Hopeful25

Xboxlive: Mcsham22

Add me if you want


----------



## Blueblur

PSN: blueblur125

Mostly play RB3 and some other stuff, pretty behind on recent games. Feel free to add.


----------



## Toppington

GT: Warden Axel
PSN: Toppingtonn


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar

I only have PS3, would love some friends from SAS on there 

PSN - Expendable_Mike_ 

Leave a message saying that you are from the site!


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

my xbox name is... BlackSaintSin

I mostly play NHL 12 and Gears of War 3, also have Mortal Kombat and Tekken 6


----------



## Tibble

PSN : darkmoogle1456

It would be fun to play Little Big Planet with someone


----------



## nonesovile

PSN: jockser98


----------



## Ramon

Repost:

psn- bleedingsd23

I pretty much only play bf3 now so yeah


----------



## brandini734

Gt: Rolling Tongue


----------



## brandini734

I'm going to add you all if you guys don't mind.


----------



## Minkiro

I feel tempted to add people, but seeing how old this thread is i'm a bit reluctant. Most people probably forgot they gave up their tag. 

But here's mine. 
PSN: Ximmee

I'm not on xbox very often anymore. 
Most of my games are on PS3, so...


----------



## Nocturne Lurker

I made a thread like this earlier ago, and even with about 60 views, no one added me :/
My GT:
We Lose Again


----------



## soupbasket

XBL: explosivar


----------



## Windflower

Steam: LeighF1Xbox: LeighF1


On Steam...isn't there an option to make community groups? Maybe we should start an SAS PC gamers group! =]


----------



## Brand20

xbl - Brand MeLLo

Feel free to add me

Left4Dead 2 & COD mostly


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I don't even remember my PSN ID. I'm not even sure if I have a Wii code either.


----------



## Kalliber

Name On ps3 : Xaist_
add me I got COD, LBP2, Assasin Creed ;3 most popular ones


----------



## starsfreak

XBL: xXCJGroveStrXx

Feel free to add me! I'm always up for FIFA 13, Grid 2, Forza 4 and GTA 5  I won't be on the headset though - too shy :/ ^^

Maybe we could found a GTA 5 crew on Xbox if others are interested


----------



## Glenn Beck

psn- AssEmperorZero 

The only game I play right now is bf3 and probably the bf 4 beta when it comes out so if anyone is looking to squad up feel free to add me.


----------



## shy_guy

Psn: skribb_


----------



## EternalTime

steam- eternal072
psn- xAzzurax


----------



## Artemis48

berrieblue on PSN
artemis42 on xbox--I've given up my gold account since I've been more on PSN, but I may resume in the future. 

I play mostly single player mode but once in awhile I do venture out to kill zombies and whatnot. Feel free to add me if you'd like


----------



## sliplikespace

PSN: haveabloodmuffin
XBL: ifoundaletter
Steam: thearchersbowshavebroken

I play mostly single player games with the occasional multiplayer title but do feel free to add me on any of these. I don't bite and I'm up for chatting and such (especially on Steam.)


----------



## Salvador Dali

PSN: SuperSmexy500

I regret my PSN name, I was 15 and possibly under narcotics when I made it...
Anyway, I don't really play any multiplayer games any more, though I have been playing Dragon's Crown recently.

And if anyone is on Xbox...

Gamertag: SirCuddlekins

I'm hardly ever on that piece of junk though.


----------



## Nunuc

Steam: Nunuc


----------



## Kalliber

Steam: Xaistt


----------



## PsyKat

Xbox: KittenHoarder
PS3 (not really active at the moment...): KittenHoarder
Steam: Miscette


----------



## Peyote

PSN: HolyLeech
Gamertag: HolyLeech
Steam: j0nathan00


----------

